# some flower photography



## mathjak107 (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2018)

I love these. What miracles flowers are.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 18, 2018)

yeah , i never thought i would have much interest in botanical gardens since there wasn't enough blood and broken bones in them to hold my attention . but through the years io just found i really like photographing flowers and bugs


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2018)

Those are beautiful flower pictures math. A couple of weeks ago I took some similar photos to yours. The gardens just caught my interest. I’ve got some zinnias like yours as well as dahlias and sunflowers.
Bugs are also very fun to photograph I admit. 
Lovely colours you have there.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 18, 2018)

post them ....  lets see them


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2018)

really?:shrug:


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 18, 2018)

very pretty


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 18, 2018)

one thing i always try to do is think like a painter in reverse.

a painter has to think about everything they will include in a painting .

as a photographer i have to think about everything to exclude from the picture .

anything not adding to the scene takes away in my opinion so out it goes .


----------



## Lara (Sep 18, 2018)

Beautiful, mathjak and keesha...all of them :love_heart:

I like that analogy of "painting in reverse"...works well for your photos


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2018)

I agree. 
Do you paint also?
Many of my paintings have been done from photos I’ve taken. 
Ive always loved echinacea in fall and think it would make a lovely painting as well as the sunflowers. 
Gotta walk my girls.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2018)

Speaking of painters, there she is?
Our little ray of sunshine. 
Thanks Lara.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 18, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I agree.
> Do you paint also?
> Many of my paintings have been done from photos I’ve taken.
> Ive always loved echinacea in fall and think it would make a lovely painting as well as the sunflowers. View attachment 56799
> Gotta walk my girls.



yeah i do paint , but i get so frustrated when i go outside the lines of donald ducks head


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 18, 2018)

most of the time i shoot in manual so i can control the back ground brightness then using little nikon macro flashes i let the flashes control exposure . that way i can float things in blackness or as bright as i like and everything in between .


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 18, 2018)

I agree Lara. These photos are stunning.





Lara said:


> Beautiful, mathjak and keesha...all of them :love_heart:
> 
> I like that analogy of "painting in reverse"...works well for your photos


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2018)

These are all so lovely!


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 18, 2018)

Some fab shots there. Flowers is not something I shoot a lot of - but here's a Hydrangea I spotted on holiday recently with some nice light going on.

Fuji X-Pro2 and 50-140mm F2.8 for those that care


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 18, 2018)

And here's an older shot of a red rose I bought for Mrs Oy


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 18, 2018)

nice -reds are hard colors to capture . they blow out so easy and look like featureless  tomato skins . so you have to shoot reds darker . these still have good detail


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 18, 2018)

-Oy- said:


> Some fab shots there. Flowers is not something I shoot a lot of - but here's a Hydrangea I spotted on holiday recently with some nice light going on.
> 
> Fuji X-Pro2 and 50-140mm F2.8 for those that care


one thing i try to do is get rid of all those annoying bright circles in the photo's .  that is why shooting manually with macro flashes is nice . it lets me adjust the back ground dark enough to get all that  distracting stuff out . then i let the little flashes expose the subject .


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 18, 2018)

Just shows how different approaches there are. I love those little bright circles


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2018)

That hydrangea is gorgeous. I love the blurry backgrounds in the photos. 
How do you produce those effects?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2018)

Those are all certainly paint worthy photos. 
The colour and lighting are very intriguing.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 18, 2018)

photography is all about lighting . early on i learned how to best utilize flash photography so i can  bring my own lighting even at high noon . when you can control the lighting you can control the aspects of the photograph .


----------



## Keesha (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks mathjak


----------



## drifter (Sep 20, 2018)

Veery nice, Keesha; yours, too mathjak. Lovely shots. And that rose is spectacular, Oy. In fact, they all make me wish I still had a camera that would shoot closeups.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> That hydrangea is gorgeous. I love the blurry backgrounds in the photos.
> How do you produce those effects?



Thanks 

It's a combination of things such as...

1. Choosing a wide aperture (Small F number)
2. Haviung the background a long way away compared to the camera to subject distance.
3. Using a long focal length lens.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks Oy. 
Most of that flew over my head.
Ive just got a phone camera.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 20, 2018)

drifter said:


> Veery nice, Keesha; yours, too mathjak. Lovely shots. And that rose is spectacular, Oy. In fact, they all make me wish I still had a camera that would shoot closeups.



Thanks drifter. 
ALL the photos are lovely.


----------

